# 01377370080



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe gestern einen Anruf von dieser Nummer bekommen der nur 2 Sekunden gedauert hat.
Hier liegt offensichtlich ein schwerer gewerbsm. Betrug vor.

Das Ziel: Der Anrufer ruft zurück wobei Kosten pro Anruf anfallen.
Diese sind zwar gering aber 0.99 Cent sind es auch.
Insbesondere da für den Betreiber keine Kosten anfallen da nicht abgehoben wird.

Ich werden Anzeige erstatten und habe den Telefoncarrier auch schon herausgefunden
Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrung damit gehabt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrung damit gehabt.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42332#42332
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44774#44774

Oder gib einfach mal in Google ein:  0137   Rückruf 

da gibts haufenweise Treffer (1600) z.B:  
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/6/0,1872,2034278,00.html
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw05/s9753.html
http://www.tariftip.de/news/12145/archiv/Rueckruf-Abzocke-mit-0137-Nummern.htm

tf


----------

